# Which NT is the most SJ?



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Which NT is most likely to be confused for an SJ traditionalist by the untrained eye?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Obviously an xNTJ. 

ENTJ seems most likely.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Obviously an xNTJ.
> 
> ENTJ seems most likely.


Not necessarily though....xNTPs actually HAVE Si whereas xNTJs don't


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

childofprodigy said:


> Not necessarily though....xNTPs actually HAVE Si whereas xNTJs don't


Good point, but xNTPs would never use their Si enough to be confused for an SJ at a large enough percentage to make a generalization about it.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

vivacissimamente:1771431 said:


> Obviously an xNTJ.
> 
> ENTJ seems most likely.


Agreed. xNTPs aren't outwardly conforming enough, at least in my experience.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Which NT is most likely to be confused for an SJ traditionalist by the untrained eye?


The _untrained eye_ does not seem to be a good subject for a scrupulous discussion about this topic.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I voted ENTJ because of their dominant Te function.

I noticed no one voted ENTP. That would have just been trolling.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

ENTP, obvious...


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

Voted ENTJ too, I dunno, NTs aren't SJish at all, srsly, even ENTJ isn't a little SJish, I know this one girl who's definetely ENTJ, she's awesome, never would think that she's SJ. Author this is a stupid discussion !


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I voted ENTJ because of their dominant Te function.
> 
> I noticed no one voted ENTP. That would have just been trolling.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Being an NT is almost being the opposite of an SJ. We're not really concerned about morality and we couldn't care less about tradition. Not to mention that we usually don't care what people think of us (to an extent).


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm, you know what, I'll be the devil's advocate and suggest ENTP. Anti-conformity is the trendy thing nowadays, and SJs behave accordingly. So ENTPs are acting compatibly with the anti-conformity craze, thereby acting like the SJs.

:trollface:


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

So some of you think ENTPs are the most SJ NT type.....


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it has to be ENTJ. As minimal as the connection may be, it's stronger than the other NT types.


It also depends on which SJ you're looking at. An ENTJ has almost nothing in common with an ISFJ. However, there are strong similarities between ENTJs and ESTJs.


That doesn't mean that ENTJs and ESTJs don't have plenty of differences as well. But they also both share a dominant function (Te). They are the only NT/SJ pairing that this is true for, so to mean that means generally the connection is going to be the strongest.


I do think there are some connections between INTJs and ISTJs as well, but not as much an ENTJs and ESTJs.


But, as others have already posted, there are so many differences between NTs and SJs that it can be difficult to find the similarities.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't see an similarities with any of the NT's and SJ's. I want to say ENTP, only because of all the NT's i identify with, ENTP i identify with the least. So yeah, i'll stick the ENTP in with SJ's 

Hum, come to think of it, i actually relate better with some SJ's much more than ENTP. Especially ISTJ.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I don't see an similarities with any of the NT's and SJ's. I want to say ENTP, only because of all the NT's i identify with, ENTP i identify with the least. So yeah, i'll stick the ENTP in with SJ's


I'm going to employ a phrase I like to use when I politely disagree with someone.

Were you born a little retarded?

Wait I couldn't careless about being politically correct =P maybe you need to meet more ENTPs our view are far from being anything close to conventional but whatvs


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Souljorn said:


> I'm going to employ a phrase I like to use when I politely disagree with someone.
> 
> Were you born a little retarded?
> 
> Wait I couldn't careless about being politically correct =P maybe you need to meet more ENTPs our view are far from being anything close to conventional but whatvs


You're late. What took you so long 
Case and point, i rest my case 
Is that Fe i smell, yep, plugs nose.
Blocks ears i can't hear you, la la la


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

I voted ENTP but i meant to vote ENTJ, LOL. /longday

Here's why--
I'm going to automatically exclude xNTPs because as a perceiving type I'm going to assume that they're more willing to experiment and not go with the crowd. Of course this varies. Anyway, ENTJs are more outwardly projecting of their thoughts and preferences with other people.I feel like INTJs are moreso IDGAF.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


>


I take it you voted ENTP


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Hmm, you know what, I'll be the devil's advocate and suggest ENTP. Anti-conformity is the trendy thing nowadays, and SJs behave accordingly. So ENTPs are acting compatibly with the anti-conformity craze, thereby acting like the SJs.
> 
> :trollface:


Yes, but SJs TRY to be nonconformists. In other words, they conform to the nonconformity. ENTPs on the other hand don't try to be nonconformists, we just do whatever the hell we want. Ya gotta look at the motives to see the big picture sometimes


----------

